# 2017 Bessacarr 494



## bazzal (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi all, please does anyone own the new Swift Bessacarr 494 as I need a question answering regarding the lighting in the bedroom. Cheers Baz...............


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Perhaps you should post the question anyway, as it might be pertinent to more than that model.

cabby


----------



## bazzal (Apr 15, 2006)

Cheers Cabby, I will post the question.


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi Baz
Something has to be wired incorrectly.
Is the MH new? If so the dealer should sort it for you. Even if bought used from a dealer they should resolve it if they are any good at after sales service.
Hope you sort it soon.
Regards
p-c


----------



## Bobmarley3 (Oct 12, 2011)

There are now two threads on this.


----------



## bazzal (Apr 15, 2006)

Sorry Bobmarley3 but I was asked to post the question so I did and I don't know how to delete a post.


P-C the m/h is new and bought from Brownhills on Monday but did not find the issue until back on the Isle of man so I cannot return. I have asked them if they know why it is but they said they do not know but if I find the answer to tell them in case anyone else has a problem. That is why I am asking and still Swift have not come back to me.


Chees all


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Have you mentioned it on the Swift Talk Forum? Both Swift and Sargent are very helpful and quick to respond.


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

WHAAAAT!!

Bazzal, That is an appalling atitude from the supplier. Escalate it through their managment structure right up to their MD if necessary. It has to be a fault in the way it is wired. Do not be fobbed off or frightened.

Keep at them. Do let us know how you get on.

Regards

p-c


----------

